# Lemans badges on quarter panel



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

The quarter panels on my 66 were to damaged to make a template for the lettering before I replaced the panels. I have a friend that has a Lemans in a field, so I was going to make a template from that car. The badges on my car was LEMANS and the one on my friend car was LE MANS with a gap between the E and M. Which on it correct.


----------



## gcstone (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't know if it is the same as the 67 Lemans or not, but there is a bit of a gap on my 67.


----------

